# 2 monitore

## sheik watchdog

generelle frage:

ich verbende unter windows seit kurzem 2 monitore (mit einer agp- und einer pci-grafikkarte), und möchte demnächst gentoo installieren. ist es möglich unter x 2 monitore anzugeben, bzw wie geht zb kde damit um? und wenn es funktioniert, wie richtet man das ein? (so, dass sich der desktop auf beide monitore aufteilt)

thx

mfg

sheik

----------

## Kaeptn

Hi.

Soweit ich weiß, kann KDE seit der Version 3 mit mehreren Monitoren umgehen. Weiß aber nicht genau.

Ein Bekannter von mir hat jedoch voriges Jahr schon mit dem enlightment-Windowmanager zwei Monitore gleichzeitig betrieben. Aber das zusätzlich noch in einer speziellen Variante:

Er hat auf dem Rechner zwei Mal X gestartet und enlightment trotzdem dazu veranlasst, Fenster und Maus "durchzugeben". Er hat zwar sowohl links als auch rechts "verschiedene" Desktops gehabt, die Möglichkeit Fenster durchzugeben war aber dennoch da.

Irgendwie cool, oder?

Jedenfalls sollte es mit KDE3 funktionieren.

Mehr weiß ich auch nicht, hab leider nur 1 Grafikkarte und 1 Monitor  :Sad: 

Bye

Fritz

----------

## Marvin-X

 *sheik watchdog wrote:*   

> 
> 
> ich verbende unter windows seit kurzem 2 monitore (mit einer agp- und einer pci-grafikkarte), und möchte demnächst gentoo installieren. ist es möglich unter x 2 monitore anzugeben, bzw wie geht zb kde damit um? und wenn es funktioniert, wie richtet man das ein? 

 

Es geht, aber ich weiss nicht ob es mit zwei Karten funktioniert. Auf alle Fällt mit einer Matrox Dualhead läuft so etwas. Ansonsten einfach mal googlen.

----------

## cyc

es geht definitiv! allerdings weiss ich nicht genau auf welche weise. 2 grafikkarten auf jeden fall. stichwort xinerama sollte das sein wenn ich mich recht erinnere

----------

## sheik watchdog

danke, ich werd, sobald ich die möglichkeit hab gentoo zu installierten, einfach mal herumprobieren...

das mit den 2 desktops ist schon eine gute sache! würd mich echt interessieren wie das geht!

mfg

sheik

----------

